
What billionaires want: the secret influence of America’s 100 richest - godelmachine
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/oct/30/billionaire-stealth-politics-america-100-richest-what-they-want
======
zakm
I'm not seeing any reference or source for these claims in the article. Did I
just miss it?

~~~
linguaz
In the article the authors mention conducting a study:

 _We have come to this conclusion based on an exhaustive, web-based study of
everything that the 100 wealthiest US billionaires have said or done, over a
10-year period, concerning several major issues of public policy. For each
billionaire we used several dozen carefully selected keywords to find all
publicly available information about their specific talk or actions related to
any aspect of social security, any type of taxation, or anything related to
abortion, same-sex marriage, or immigration policy._

the authors of the article have written a book, coming out soon:

 _Benjamin I Page, Jason Seawright, and Matthew J Lacombe are (respectively)
Fulcher professor of decision making, professor of political science, and PhD
candidate in political science at Northwestern University. They are co-authors
of Billionaires and Stealth Politics, forthcoming in 2018 with the University
of Chicago Press._

Perhaps references & the like will be found there. Looks like the book won't
be shipping till early December, but you can peruse the table of contents
here:

[https://www.press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/B/bo29...](https://www.press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/B/bo29143391.html)

------
fgheorghe
Yet another guardian “the rich are bad” type of article.

~~~
altec3
I personally wouldn't summarize the article as "the rich are bad."

But more as: "A lot of ultra-rich people are secretly advancing agendas that
benefit them"

